# Ava - alternative spellings ??



## ChuggaBump

DH likes the name but he doesn't like the spelling, and thinks people will say 'Avva'. 

He suggested spelling it 'Eva' but I think peple will pronounce that 'Eee-va' 

So I've suggested Aeva or Aiva, or maybe Eiva... 

What do you think? 

I really don't want my baby to have to go through her life (if it's a she!) saying 'no... it's prounounced 'AY-va' !!


----------



## anothersquish

Ayva is another way Ive seen it spelt and I rather like that spelling, though I think Aeva is pretty too...though people may say A-ee-va?


----------



## shaunanicole

That is what I am naming my daughter and no one has mispronounced her name yet when they seen the spelling (A-V-A). :shrug:


----------



## ChuggaBump

shaunanicole said:


> That is what I am naming my daughter and no one has mispronounced her name yet when they seen the spelling (A-V-A). :shrug:

Thanks! I'll tell my DH that!! I really don't think anyone's gonna pronounce 'Ava' 'Avva' but he's convinced they will (Men!)


----------



## purpledahlia

This is my name choice i think too. But ill spell it AVA, you can however add a h at the end so its Avah.


----------



## shaunanicole

Good idea Purple. I am sticking to my the original spelling but adding an "H" at the end would work really well. ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

I think the original name was avah and people have shortened it, but i prefer it without. x


----------



## Kirstin

wouldnt aeva be pronoucned eva as the a in such words is silent?


----------



## DizzyMoo

I prefer the Avah spelling tbh , Looking at ava i've always wondered how its pronounced & i must admit i actually thought " avva ", If its meant to be pronounced ayva then there needs to be more emphasis on that ay bit :)


----------



## msangie11

My cousin is spelt AIWA.


----------



## alice&bump

lol aiwa (or a very similar spelling) means come here in maltese!


----------



## ChuggaBump

Thanks everyone! Good idea about the &#8216;h&#8217; on the end &#8211; thanks!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

What about the Irish spelling Aoife (with an acute over the e) - that might really confuse em! Its pronounced Ae-fa I think?


----------



## purpledahlia

think thats a complete diff name... : /


----------



## southpaw23

In my opinion, 'Ava' is the least confusing of all of them. I, personally, have never heard it pronounced wrong. Also, I like the way it looks best. I would have considered that name for my lil girl, but my lil niece's name is Avarie and we call her Ava for short.


----------

